# 3D printed parts for Mythos and Pf



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi all, been looking at doing a few mods to the Mythos and doing a Google search, a couple of interesting ideas popped up, not sure if they've been mentioned here before.

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:760940

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:269727

Quite like the idea of the hopper plate and aeropress funnel.

The PF holder would be ideal also to pop on the scales while weighing PF and grinds.

Right, back to my question. Not being 3D printer savvy, is there a facility to get these printed by a 3rd party printers, just asking here as don't own a laptop and the downloads don't work on my IOS device.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The top design - the Mythos funnel is by our very own @whiteyj (forum member). He's printed loads of stuff for forum members (me included) and his stuff is first class.

Drop him a PM.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Have a nose here> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22400-FOR-SALE-3D-Printed-Parts


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks Darren. Will Pm Whiteyj.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I have one of those funnels/plates - it was designed with whiteyj/my measurements. It needs a fair bit of tweaking before it will fit. I've been meaning to send mine to @Milanski since July - not sure if he'll still want it! I would wait for suggested revisions before buying!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up @jonc

Been thinking about the small hopper before I seen this, it'd be nice to try single dosing with the Mythos.

Nice to see @Milanski is still around. Haven't been on here for about 18 months.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

@Jason1wood I'd be interested to know the effects of single dosing a Mythos as I can't decide between it and the Royal. Do let me know.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm still here! @Jason1wood (if somewhat less active than I used to be). Good to see you back! @jonc I didn't want to keep hassling you so I stopped but am still up for taking delivery of this just so that I can try and get the dims right...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I use a glass tube with an Aeropress funnel bonded on top as a hopper on my Mythos - I usually put about 100g in at a time and it works well for me. (I've got a 3d printed lid on top of the Aeropress funnel)


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

bronc said:


> @Jason1wood I'd be interested to know the effects of single dosing a Mythos as I can't decide between it and the Royal. Do let me know.


Small glass tube hopper holding around 100-150g is a good compromise.

When I run out of beans on my Mythos and top up the pf after, the resultant shot is never quite as good as the preceding or subsequent shots. To me, this indicates that a little weight above the burrs is better than simply single dosing.

Be interested to hear other people's thoughts on this.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

It's not the hopper that I mind but the grind retention and need of purging. I know that many people claim retention is just 1g but a thread on HB discovered about 10g between the burrs and in the chute. Most of it seemed to be dynamic, i.e. gets in your basket the next time you grind.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Milanski said:


> I'm still here! @Jason1wood (if somewhat less active than I used to be). Good to see you back! @jonc I didn't want to keep hassling you so I stopped but am still up for taking delivery of this just so that I can try and get the dims right...


Dude! I'm good at some things. Posting stuff I'm not...

I'm openly shaming myself into this here and now. I'll dispatch it to you within 3 working days (by Tuesday) if I don't I'll start a thread inviting any forum members to hassle me and give me grief.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm not sure I believe the HB findings? 10g seems way out to me. I don't think you'll find many grinders better than the Mythos for grind retention in the same price bracket.

Have you done the clump crusher mod? Makes a massive difference to consistency.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

bronc said:


> It's not the hopper that I mind but the grind retention and need of purging. I know that many people claim retention is just 1g but a thread on HB discovered about 10g between the burrs and in the chute. Most of it seemed to be dynamic, i.e. gets in your basket the next time you grind.


10g sounds a bit excessive to me.

I purge for half a second and my first coffee of the day tastes pretty similar to any subsequent shots indicating that my first shot was not made with 10g of stale grinds!


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/mythos-grinder-retention-t38661.html


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

bronc said:


> http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/mythos-grinder-retention-t38661.html


This doesn't seem like the best methodology. He has stopped the grinder with beans still in the chute, its like counting the beans that sit in the throat of the Mazzer as 'retained grounds.


----------



## whiteyj (Dec 28, 2014)

Still got the drawings for the Mythos hopper plate thing - feel free to send me any revised measurements if you want. Or if you know anyone that can lend me a mythos for a day, I'll knock one up!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Haha. We will wait to see what @Milanski comes up with.

How about the PF holder and a tamp station, still doing them @whiteyj?


----------



## whiteyj (Dec 28, 2014)

Yup, just posted on the 3d printing thread - PM me.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I wouldn't particularly trust my measurements either!

If anyone with a Mythos near Whiteyj can lend one, I think we'd all be safer!

...but I'll give it a go if no one steps forward.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Mythos dos not have 10g retention. To start with the burrs are set at a 45 degree angle and quite simply the only way for the coffee to go is out through the exit chute.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Dylan said:


> This doesn't seem like the best methodology. He has stopped the grinder with beans still in the chute, its like counting the beans that sit in the throat of the Mazzer as 'retained grounds.


He is measuring only the ground coffee. There will always be beans between the burrs if you use a hopper, no?

10g was an overstatement on my side, probably around 6-7 grams. Not a lot but right now I'm used to 15g in, 15g out from my single dosing SJ..







Sacrifices to be made for the perfect cup of coffee..

@Jason1wood a big ask but would you mind measuring the rention in your Mythos?

EDIT: By retention I mean the grinds that are stale and will end up in your dose unless you purge them.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

bronc said:


> EDIT: By retention I mean the grinds that are stale and will end up in your dose unless you purge them.


Very little. If you do a deep clean and get everything out of under the burrs, (i.e. static retention) i'd guess less than four grams. Dynamic retention is negligible.

The way the burrs sit doesn't lend itself too well to single dosing IMO. They don't always slide down the angled path so can sit there waiting to go into the auger of doom until the next dose comes in.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

You should probably stop single dosing anyway. The popcorning of the beans really quite significantly changes the grind. There was a while thread where a few members single dosed and took the first 1/3rd, second 1/3rd and last 1/3rd of each grind and pulled a shot. Every time the last 1/3rd's were a completely different shot than the 1st or 2nd.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

bronc said:


> I'm used to 15g in, 15g out from my single dosing SJ..


So you are saying you have zero retention... Even after striping down your machine.

If that's the case I'll drink a litre of Mellow Birds

I had a highly modded SJ - I can say with 100% certainty that you'll get less retention with the the Mythos. What goes in comes out.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm not counting the coffee that gets in between the burrs and burr carriers because that space gets filled with the first 2-3 shots after cleanings and that's it.

I trust you on the Mythos though. I've got to sell my old gear first and then I'll start looking for a new grinder.


----------

